# Boneless Baby Backs



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Yep...boneless. That's what I get for letting the wife do the smoker shopping this week.

Anyone else ever smoke boneless ribs? These are presliced as well.

Guess I'm going to lay them out on Q-Matz for a couple hours in the smoke then foil them and hope for the best.

Anyone have any awesome suggestions for these?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't think they are BB's.

Most boneless ribs are country style ribs, which are just slices off a pork butt.

Cook them 3-2-1 just like spare ribs.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think they are BB's.
> 
> Most boneless ribs are country style ribs, which are just slices off a pork butt.
> 
> ...










Might need a shorter smoking time if they're small (Thin), as they can easily dry out.

Bear


----------



## slipaway (Mar 22, 2016)

A great recipe for CSR's (which I am making this Thursday) is:

Rub ribs with whatever rub you like and let them sit while you heat up your smoker

Smoke at 275 degrees for 1 - 1 1/2 hours, turning halfway thru

(Take their temp - should read about 150 degrees)

Put them in an aluminum pan with some BBQ sauce and pineapple juice (keeps them from drying out) and put back on smoker for about another hour

Take temp - should be about 195 degrees.

Take them out of the pan and put on a hot grill for 3 - 5 minutes.

Done

Good luck.............


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Definitely not Country Style Ribs.

They're definitely deboned, presliced baby backs.I know the butcher they came from and if they're marked baby backs that's what they are.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2016)

Can't wait to see how you cook them, never heard of boneless BB's.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 22, 2016)

One of the BBQ places here sells Baby back rib steak. Which is the baby backs with the bones removed. Not presliced, either full of half of the rack. 

I have seen the shoulder-blade end of the loin also labeled as boneless baby backs in the store. These are usually presliced. 

None or not if cook them like doing baby back ribs with the bone on. May not take as long though.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2016)

This recipe would be awesome on those ribs...JJ

*Char Siu... Chinese Roast Pork*

1/2C Soy Sauce , low sodium(Kikkoman Green cap)

1/2C Brown Sugar

1/2C Shaoxing Wine* or Mirin

1/2C Hoisin sauce, Koon Chun* is best.

1/2tsp 5 Spice Powder or more to taste

1T Grated fresh Ginger

1tsp Minced fresh Garlic

1tsp Sesame Oil

1T Red Food Coloring (optional)

Makes about 2 Cups, enough for 8Lbs of either Pork Butt and Loin or 2 full racks of Ribs.

Items with an " * " are available at a Chinese Market. The rest and an el cheapo Hoisin is available at your local Mega Mart.

Marinate the pork for at least 24 Hours and 48 is better. Make sure to turn the meat in the marinade frequently to get the best result..

Smoke at 225 until tender. For bonelss ribs, check at 2 hours, I doubt they will go longer than 4 hours...JJ


----------



## phatbac (Mar 22, 2016)

Any chance we can get some pics pre cooked---then in progress and then finished goods?







Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

phatbac said:


> Any chance we can get some pics pre cooked---then in progress and then finished goods?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Working on it. I took pics but they're not wanting to upload for some reason. Must be an imgur issue.













2iawy00.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 22, 2016


















2dhy9ds.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 22, 2016






They aren't individually sliced like I thought thankfully. They're just scored where they were deboned. I don't have a pic without rub on them (my 4 year old was helping me and getting impatient) but that's half the slab right after I put it in the smoker. 

One half of the slab still had a decent fat cap on it and the other was completely trimmed.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This recipe would be awesome on those ribs...JJ
> 
> *Char Siu... Chinese Roast Pork*
> 
> ...


This sounds delicious JJ. I have another 4ish pound pack of them in the freezer that will be prepared this way.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One of the BBQ places here sells Baby back rib steak. Which is the baby backs with the bones removed. Not presliced, either full of half of the rack.
> 
> I have seen the shoulder-blade end of the loin also labeled as boneless baby backs in the store. These are usually presliced.
> 
> None or not if cook them like doing baby back ribs with the bone on. May not take as long though.


Glad someone else has seen them somewhere lol. It seems like such an odd thing to do with baby backs but hopefully they'll turn out nicely.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2016)

I had something like that years ago, but the slices in them weren't from removing bones---They were just sliced most of the way through.

This was before I was smoking, so all I did was finish cutting the slices all the way through. Then put them on my Show-Time Rotisserie skewers, going by the directions that came with it.

I don't remember what cut it was from, but it wasn't actually Ribs. It was something made to look like Ribs.

They weren't too bad, as far as something not smoked goes.

I'm not saying that's what these are, but they looked very similar.

I would still say "Smoke them like Ribs, but less time".

JJ's way sounds Great !!

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I had something like that years ago, but the slices in them weren't from removing bones---They were just sliced most of the way through.
> 
> This was before I was smoking, so all I did was finish cutting the slices all the way through. Then put them on my Show-Time Rotisserie skewers, going by the directions that came with it.
> 
> ...


May have to go twist my butcher's tail a bit. These sure aren't cooking up like any baby backs I've ever used, though I'd never used boneless ones.


----------



## four20 (Mar 22, 2016)

I do boneless baby back ribs all the time. Mine are a pork tenderloin quarter split, then flattened. I then cross score the flat to appear as ribs. They cook quickly and will dry quickly. They also take on a rub flavor allot quicker. So little is needed. Great Mcrib sandwich.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Pulled at 150 IT to foil with apple juice reduction













osepmb.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 22, 2016






Foiled up and back in the smoker for the wait till 195 IT













nqa8uc.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 22, 2016






Guess we'll see how it turns out. They smelled good at least.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Four20 said:


> I do boneless baby back ribs all the time. Mine are a pork tenderloin quarter split, then flattened. I then cross score the flat to appear as ribs. They cook quickly and will dry quickly. They also take on a rub flavor allot quicker. So little is needed. Great Mcrib sandwich.


The texture, grain, and fat cap on the half slab of these is kind of making me think it's a pork loin that's been treated exactly that way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2016)

Four20 said:


> I do boneless baby back ribs all the time. Mine are a pork tenderloin quarter split, then flattened. I then cross score the flat to appear as ribs. They cook quickly and will dry quickly. They also take on a rub flavor allot quicker. So little is needed. Great Mcrib sandwich.


Yup---It was a long time ago, but that sounds like what Mrs Bear used to get me for my Showtime Thingy. And they were calling them boneless Ribs. (Ribs my Butt) LOL

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---It was a long time ago, but that sounds like what Mrs Bear used to get me for my Showtime Thingy. And they were calling them boneless Ribs. (Ribs my Butt) LOL
> 
> Bear


There is definitely going to be a discussion the next time I talk to Glen at the store. If he sold my wife these when I asked her to get baby backs I'm going to very perturbed but I'm betting it wasn't him. She doesn't remember if it was Glen or another butcher she talked to though. Several of the new idiots they have would sell people boneless chicken breast and try to tell them it was beef heart.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2016)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> There is definitely going to be a discussion the next time I talk to Glen at the store. If he sold my wife these when I asked her to get baby backs I'm going to very perturbed but I'm betting it wasn't him. She doesn't remember if it was Glen or another butcher she talked to though. Several of the new idiots they have would sell people boneless chicken breast and try to tell them it was beef heart.


LOL---Chicken breast/ beef heart.

Don't get mad until you see if you like them---Maybe they'll be great.

Those ones I made in my Show-Time were the best I ever had, until I got my Smoker!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## four20 (Mar 22, 2016)

im worried a 195 It is too high


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2016)

Four20 said:


> im worried a 195 It is too high


Beat me to it! If it is Loin, 195 is going to be DRY. At whatever IT they are at now, get a bite and see if they need more cooking...JJ


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 22, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Beat me to it! If it is Loin, 195 is going to be DRY. At whatever IT they are at now, get a bite and see if they need more cooking...JJ


Had the same thought so I started checking it when it hit 165. I ended pulling it at 175. Thanks to the foiling juice and wrap (either that or dumb luck) they were moist and fork tender. The only change I think I'd make is throwing them on a screaming hot grill to give them a bit of char/crust at the very end.

Not the prettiest "slab of ribs" ever. I used too much foiling juice but I wanted to make sure they wouldn't get dry.













dbnza8.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 22, 2016






Sliced these "ribs" along the precut lines













991fcz.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 22, 2016






It was definitely not a rib texture at all. I'm thinking these were a loin sliced out to look like ribs or maybe the shoulder blade part of the loin like Sailor mentioned. I don't know what the texture on that cut is like though so who knows.

They were tasty and I'd actually consider getting them again now that I know what they are and can handle them a bit better. 

Start to finish they were in the smoke for 2 hours @ 265-275 (windy  as all get out today) then foiled and back in the smoker for right at an hour at the same temp when I pulled them at 175. I used a mix of mesquite and apple which was just about right given the short smoke time.

I'm still a bit put off that this is what we ended up with when my wife asked for 2 racks of baby backs but that I can address when I get back to the butcher shop. 

All in all though a good smoke. There was 1.5 rib left from 2 full slabs with four people eating so nobody complained too much.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Had the same thought so I started checking it when it hit 165. I ended pulling it at 175. Thanks to the foiling juice and wrap (either that or dumb luck) they were moist and fork tender. The only change I think I'd make is throwing them on a screaming hot grill to give them a bit of char/crust at the very end.
> 
> Not the prettiest "slab of ribs" ever. I used too much foiling juice but I wanted to make sure they wouldn't get dry.
> 
> ...


All's Well that Ends Well !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That's what I thought it was when you first mentioned what you had there.

Everybody liked them---That's what's Important.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> All's Well that Ends Well !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the truth. I might even buy them again, especially if JJ's recipe from upthread is as good as it sounds.

Stopped by the store on my lunch break yesterday to pick up supplies for this weekend's smoke and talked to Glen about it while I was there. Long story short and Glen being the good guy he is I ended up with a couple extra racks of bone in baby backs to throw on the smoker this weekend free of charge.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2016)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> That's the truth. I might even buy them again, especially if JJ's recipe from upthread is as good as it sounds.
> 
> Stopped by the store on my lunch break yesterday to pick up supplies for this weekend's smoke and talked to Glen about it while I was there. Long story short and Glen being the good guy he is I ended up with a couple extra racks of bone in baby backs to throw on the smoker this weekend free of charge.


That's Great !!  

Sounds like Glen's a pretty good guy!

Now you'll be able to compare the real BBs to the Not so real BBs.

I'll bet it will be close!

Bear


----------



## smokin218r (Mar 25, 2016)

Glad you were able to pull out a successful cook!

At least she didn't come home with.... "Ribs"....













Ribs



__ smokin218r
__ Mar 25, 2016


----------



## four20 (Mar 25, 2016)

mmmmm

Pork Bi-Product Patty.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2016)

McRib like Patties, Instant Mash Potatoes, Kraft " Blue Box " Mac & Cheez, Tomato Sauce from a Jar...A little creative Doctoring and it's all good!...JJ


----------

